# Gurbani Kirtan #57 Sa Rasna Dhan Dhan Hai



## kaur-1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #57 Sa Rasna Dhan Dhan Hai

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 540


Bihaagrhaa *Guru Ram Das *
 sw rsnw Dnu DMnu hY myrI ijMduVIey gux gwvY hir pRB kyry rwm ]
* saa rasanaa dhhan dhhann hai maeree jindhurreeeae gun gaavai har prabh kaerae raam ||*
 Blessed, blessed is that tongue, O my soul, which sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord God.

  qy sRvn Bly soBnIk hih myrI ijMduVIey hir kIrqnu suxih hir qyry rwm ]
* thae sravan bhalae sobhaneek hehi maeree jindhurreeeae har keerathan sunehi har thaerae raam ||*
 Sublime and splendid are those ears, O my soul, which listen to the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises.

  so sIsu Blw pivqR pwvnu hY myrI ijMduVIey jo jwie lgY gur pYry rwm ]
* so sees bhalaa pavithr paavan hai maeree jindhurreeeae jo jaae lagai gur pairae raam ||*
 Sublime, pure and pious is that head, O my soul, which falls at the Guru's Feet.

  gur ivthu nwnku vwirAw myrI ijMduVIey ijin hir hir nwmu icqyry rwm ]2]
* gur vittahu naanak vaariaa maeree jindhurreeeae jin har har naam chithaerae raam ||2||*
 Nanak is a sacrifice to that Guru, O my soul; the Guru has placed the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, in my mind. ||2||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

